# Well, I'm done



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, I gave up. My new R15 lasted 2 weeks or so in my house before me and my wife were both ready to kill it. Finally, after "Las Vegas" only recorded for 20 min, I called tonight, kindly told DirecTV that I will be sending it back, and to re-activate my old, 35 hr. Tivo. 

After getting it back on, the world is good again  Just had to vent... Hopefully the new upgrade will solve a lot of the issues, I'll check in a year or so, maybe will try this again 

Polbit


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I think your on the right track.
Waiting about a year will give the development team time enough to work out the
issues that the Directv dvr is having.



polbit said:


> Ok, I gave up. My new R15 lasted 2 weeks or so in my house before me and my wife were both ready to kill it. Finally, after "Las Vegas" only recorded for 20 min, I called tonight, kindly told DirecTV that I will be sending it back, and to re-activate my old, 35 hr. Tivo.
> 
> After getting it back on, the world is good again  Just had to vent... Hopefully the new upgrade will solve a lot of the issues, I'll check in a year or so, maybe will try this again
> 
> Polbit


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Hasn't the R15 already been out over a year? I think it's probably as good as it's going to get.

Polbit... we had major issues where we were about to smash the box too.. tried everything.. short of a FULL RESET + FORMAT (didn't want to lose any shows).. finally.. in last minute desperation we did it.

* poof * The box is PERFECT. Not one issue yet in 3 weeks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slyster said:


> Hasn't the R15 already been out over a year? I think it's probably as good as it's going to get.
> 
> Polbit... we had major issues where we were about to smash the box too.. tried everything.. short of a FULL RESET + FORMAT (didn't want to lose any shows).. finally.. in last minute desperation we did it.
> 
> * poof * The box is PERFECT. Not one issue yet in 3 weeks.


Well given that there is a software release going on right now....


----------



## polbit (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, besides the shows not recording, or only partially recording, the unit needing to be rebooted or rebooting by itself, there are just so many things that are annoyances by themselfs, but together make it a pretty crappy DVR... The unresponsiveness of the video playback control buttons, no true 30 sec skip, no overshoot correction when rewinding or fast forwarding, lack of two buffers, and over lack of polish the UI. It did have some nice features, to be fair, like being able to watch the current show while working in myVOD, but nothing that would get me too excited.

I don't think that Tivo is a be all-end all DVR either, don't get me wrong. I just want something that works with minimal fuss, that everybody in the family can use, and that I don't have to worry about. My Huges Tivo has been perfect in that regard. It's slow, small capacity, and a little loud, but it just works. 

Ok, I think I'm finally done venting 

Polbit


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well given that there is a software release going on right now....


The new software release has slowed the machine even more.
Plus it has caused some new problems.
I will not say more because they will appear for everybody soon enough.:nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

irmolars said:


> The new software release has slowed the machine even more.
> Plus it has caused some new problems.
> I will not say more because they will appear for everybody soon enough.:nono:


No... Please do say more.

As that is *WHY* they have a stagard rollout.
If you are having problems... please post them with as much detail as you can.

As of right now, very few issues have been reported in the main tracking thread. In fact, there has just be the ones from Larry regarding FF not stoping, and not pausing in Live playback mode. Which was present in previous releases.

Wolf has mentioned that somethings take a few seconds more, but nothing of significant levels.

But as of yet, I haven't seen any "new" issues stated about the unit.


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

Like I said, this unit is in continual Beta and we are all used as test subjects. Sad.


----------

